# Venison Fatty <s>



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

A customer has just set me up with 2  2.5 lb. chubs of venison burger. I'm going to mix it all with 40% pork butt..then...I'm gonna do a fatty. And YOU are gonna do a fatty too!

Post some ideas- get creative. And I'll build one of 'em "As you like it" with assembly and Q-view.
How to choose?  Perhaps I'll pick three ideas that really tickle my fancy, then I'll ask for help in setting up a poll.

Sound like fun?  if so..BEGIN!

On edit: let's make it worth something. I'd offer a cash bonus to the winner, but I seem a bit short. ;{) Will send 1 Oz of the getting famous Smitty's 6-15 rub to the author of the recipe that's chosen   :{) <Want it or not...LOL!>


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

No interest? Hmm surprised. but that's OK too, as I can eat my mistakes!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Great idea  ... I have seen and heard about some of the fatty's you and Gypsyseagod have put together.  There's more ?  I'm still on the "egg fatty".  Sure someone has some ideas.  Good Luck....


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm Thinkin, I'm Thinkin.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 14, 2007)

All of fattys I have made to date have been made with the bulk venison sausage we make, good eatins !!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Never made one... but i figger this'll broaden my horizons!


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

And.. here's what I have been pondering: Lot of CBP, and a triad mix inside <Onion, garlic, celery> Sautee'd lightly in butter and stuffed into fatty, with...TaDAA!  good Danish blue cheese.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 14, 2007)

How about ground lamb mixed of course with enough pork fat (it rules) to make sausage flavored with mint, thyme, garlic, onion and rosemary.
Stuffed with goat cheese, olives, and ....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What you think?


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I have ALMOST my first entry! Your final answer?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

I like mine with chopped onions, chopped mushrooms, chopped peppers, crumbled bacon, grated cheese and being this is raw meat - garlic, basil, sage, cajun spice salt and pepper.


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

officially known as Entry No.1 Assembly instructions?


----------



## squeezy (Nov 14, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Was a reply to Debi... waiting for your finishing ingredients!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

BuMp!  C'mon...I'm gonna add popcicle and chewing gum to it if ya don't help me!  <Credit to Geek  ;{) >


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I marinate venison steaks in Italian dressing and they always turn out really good.  What if you mixed in some Italian dressing, or maybe they have the dry packets where you make your own dressing like they have the ranch packets? not sure if they have the dry packets for Italian.  I assume your adding the pork for moisture?  What if you held back on the pork and used the Italian dressing?


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Pork fat rules. I like the idea tho Good Seasons has an awesome Italian in pack form. Please submit recipe!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes it does!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

ok, I have only made naked fatties a few times so I'm no expert on fatties but here is my idea
dry Italian season mixed in the meat
diced red, yellow and green peppers, sliced black olives and sliced mushrooms stuffed into the fatty. After its smoked serve sliced with marsala sauce poured over it.  Fatty Marsala.  
You could put garlic in the fatty also, depends on how much garlic you use in the marsala sauce.


----------



## fat sal (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I've never made a venison fatty.  But you asked for creativity.  So...

I've found that sweetish, dark fruits work well with venison.  Think about all the times  you've seen venison medallions with (for example) a cherry or currant reduction sauce on a froo-froo restaurant menu.

So...if I were getting nutty with a couple pounds of fatty-bound ground venison, I'd try to come up with a filling that incorporates some type of fruit (perhaps reconstituted dried cherries, or apricots, or dates, or prunes, something like that).

When improving in the kitchen, I generally try to balance sweet/sour/bitter (aka, the "Flavor Triad").  So, perhaps a combo of sour cherries with another sweet fruit, with some fresh green herb to add bitterness.  What the hell...I'd toss in some pine nuts for texture, too.  

You'd also want something to bind these ingredients (perhaps some thick-ish liquid in which you've sauted these ingredients--or, alternatively, a fruit jam or marmalade), so that after you spread it on...they won't fall out or move around when you're rolling the fatty. 

And then (God, won't Fat Sal ever shut up?!), make sure that the venison has enough salt to counterbalance the sweet filling.

So there, my friend!  A double-shot of venison-induced creativity on the rocks.  Shaken, not stirred.  More a roadmap than detailed instructions, but I hope it helps.

Sal


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 15, 2007)

1 oz. of rub to the winner??  I guess i'll keep my top secret Bubba fatty recipe under wraps until you can afford enough rub to at least season a chub!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Or you can bribe me with a lil' Mr. Beam!!


----------



## fat sal (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey, Richtee!

Did you ever build your three fatties?  What was the outcome?

My brother and his 30.06 are heading into Michigan this week.  I want to be prepared if he returns with a little something in the back of his pick-up.

Sal


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

I am actually taking it out of the freezer now. just ground 6 Lbs for sausage, and jerkied 5 more for another friend. Now I can start on this project. I need to look the the thread for the other fatty... last chance for recipe submission!


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmm I like....


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow... lotta flavor!  Hmmm but I have venison and pork meat...sounds like an idea should I try a lamb fatty tho.


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

One Oz. of Smitty's on or in a fatty would require a license to make from the Nuclear Regulatory Commission! A hefty tablespoon would ensure prompt amd massive beer consumption! Ask Monstah, Richoso, etc...


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 18, 2007)

Stop talking to yourself and git to smokin!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 18, 2007)

.... you question lamb!   Lamb is awesome flavored with garlic, rosemary and especially mint (sauce). Choose New Zealand if available for the most intense flavor.  MMMmmmmm!

Just git-r-done!


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't question it...I just don't HAVE any! The deal was venison - pork! Now ya got an entry?   Sheesh ya Canucks are soo hard headed!   LOL!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 19, 2007)

Yo Rich............what happened to the fatty contest?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Who won the rub??
Where's the fatties???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I was really looking forward to this!! 
Damn OSU!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 19, 2007)

Postponed till Wed. when I will make 'em to bring to Ma's for apps on Turkey day!   Still time for ideas!


----------



## richtee (Nov 21, 2007)

Folks...I apologize. I have just been crazy with alot of work and some minor personal crap that always comes up this time of year. I'm kinda happy bout the work tho. So as not to seem unseemly, I will re-instate the offer of the smitty's and keep all recipes for consideration, but I justcan't do it now. just had another 25 lbs of venison come in for jerky and sausage and it's all for a customer, and the holiday.....aww crap..anyone seen my butt lately? I swear it was just here!

Thanks for the submissions, and I'll keep'em filed... maybe in a couple weeks I'll swipe a couple lbs from an order  hehehe...


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Nov 21, 2007)

If I'm not too late, here is my suggestion

Chopped onion and garlic, with whole milk mozzarella and pricuitto.

I made this one with ground pork and it turned out really well.


----------



## fat sal (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't sweat it, Richtee.

Although I must say...I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your experiments on this when the time comes.  

Fatties are a pretty cool concept.  They'd seem to allow unlimited possibilities for creativity.  Before this thread, I had thought of fatties as just a dressed-up breakfast sausage.  To be honest, my attitude toward them was ho-hum.

But I've lately been reading (in this and a few other threads) about venison fatties, Italian fatties, etc.  It's kinda exciting.  Especially given that they don't require all day to smoke.

When you get around to it, we'll be watching.

Fat Sal, Food Philosopher Emeritus


----------

